# Better XM reception



## nextime (Jan 28, 2004)

Does anyone make an antenna that has better reception for the XM home receiver? Can the XM car antenna be used with the home receiver? It seems like it might provide better reception simply because the car is always moving. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I got MUCH better reception in my office by removing the screen window which seemed to be inhibiting the signal. I went from 1 bar on my Delphi (with sporadic outages) to 3 bars pegged....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here ya go


----------

